# Drylor The First Artifact



## Younghon (May 21, 2011)

It isn't really a short story but a full blown novel I got published earlier this month. It is called Drylor The First Artifact and it is about a young man that suffers amnesia and as his memory slowly comes back to him he realizes that his brother is killing everyone he ever loved. It is a fantasy novel so you can expect a lot of sword and sorcery elements. Below is a quick preview of what the back of the book says:

When a man wakes up inside a cage that is being carried through
an underground city, he has no idea where he is or what has
happened to him. As Von, a victim of amnesia, is taken to a jail
cell to await his fate amongst elves, humans, dwarfs, gnomes, and
halflings, he is told he is a member of the Royal Guard of Genisus.
It is not long before he is transported to the palace where he
meets an impatient king who eventually returns him to his jail
cell while deciding his destiny. 

As Vons memory slowly returns, he discovers that he is the only
one who can protect Drylora world that abandoned him
from its greatest evil, his own brother. Through his journey to the
truth, Von meets an unlikely group of friends who are willing
to sacrifice everything to help him stop his brother Scarlet
from annihilating the only world they have ever known. 

As Vons past becomes clear and reveals his future, he soon
realizes the only way he can end his brothers heartless
massacres is to find him and kill him.

Also for those of you interested in seeing the front cover of every book here is mine!


----------

